# Caption the Photo



## debodun (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2020)

"Dang, I got so busy puttin' the mustard on these hot dogs that I forgot to set the GPS!"


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)

Slippery dog


----------

